# What is your favorite part out of all the MATRIX movies



## blue1 (Mar 21, 2008)

my favorite part out of all the matrix movies would have to be in the last one,
when agent Smith vs neo as the last fight.What is yours?


----------



## Levithian (Mar 21, 2008)

blue1 said:


> my favorite part out of all the matrix movies would have to be in the last one,
> when agent Smith vs neo as the last fight.What is yours?



*In the first movie the Last agent Smith vs neo as the fight, When he finds his true power and fights effortlessly and when we first see the Matrix when Neo wakes up.*


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 21, 2008)

The scene in Matrix one where Neo & Trininty infiltrate that place and pwn so many guards.


----------



## Roy (Mar 21, 2008)

the dodging of bullets and then he goes "wtf how did i do that"


----------



## Koi (Mar 21, 2008)

Wasn't there an orgy in one?  I'm gonna say orgy.


Okay for real-- I liked that entire sequence in the airport, in the first film.  That was pretty sick.


----------



## blue1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Another good part was when morpheus and the agent was fighting on top of the truck in the second movie of the matrix


----------



## Zetsu232 (Mar 21, 2008)

The best part is where Mr. Smith says "Hello Mr. Anderson."


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 21, 2008)

I enjoyed the Part where Neo and Morpheus were training together.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 22, 2008)

Best Fights/Scenes:
Neo vs. Morpheus
Neo vs. Oracle's Asian dude

Best Music:
The Highway Sequence with Trinity on the motorcycle

I never really liked the Agent Smith vs. Neo fights in the second and third movies.


----------



## Denji (Mar 22, 2008)

"Dodge this."

I always like it when mayhem and carnage is topped off with a funny one liner.


----------



## Ryuk (Mar 22, 2008)

The Highway Car Chase Scene.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 22, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> The scene in Matrix one where Neo & Trininty infiltrate that place and pwn so many guards.



You're talking about the shootout right? I was gonna say the same thing. I love that part. I thought it was cool, when Neo walked through the detectors, opened his jacket, and has a whole bunch of guns on him.


----------



## blueava21 (Mar 22, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> The scene in Matrix one where Neo & Trininty infiltrate that place and pwn so many guards.



Best scene ever indeed.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 22, 2008)

The Super Burly Brawl.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 22, 2008)

Matrix 1
All of it

Matrix Reloaded
Brawl
Fight with Chinese entrance guy
Motorway scene

Matrix Revolution
Club scene with that French programme
end credits


----------



## blue1 (Mar 22, 2008)

Zetsu232 said:


> The best part is where Mr. Smith says "Hello Mr. Anderson."



That was cool and how he said it was cool


----------



## illusion (Mar 23, 2008)

Part three, when those tank thingies were protecting Zion. Can't remember that general guys name, but that part was badass.


----------



## Felt (Mar 23, 2008)

When he get's "revived" and becomes super strong


----------



## blue1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Kallen said:


> When he get's "revived" and becomes super strong



i guess your talking about neo

how would he get revived?

if some how he does he will be superman.


----------



## Honzou (Mar 23, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> The scene in Matrix one where Neo & Trininty infiltrate that place and pwn so many guards.



Same here also part of that where Neo and Trinity are like "We need guns..." and the big gun racks fly out of nowhere.


----------



## Kamina (Mar 23, 2008)

On the second with Morpheus and the agent fight on top of the truck.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Mar 25, 2008)

The first one, because the story got complicated, and kinda weird. The first movie had it all and they could have stopped there, but I don't mind, because the other ones were good too, but the first is my favorite . . .


----------



## Seany (Mar 25, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ezr_4LtC_w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Disturbia (Mar 25, 2008)

My fave part is the last fight between Neo and Smith, my fave quote is:
_Mr. Anderson! Surprised to see me?_


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 25, 2008)

Roy said:


> the dodging of bullets and then he goes "wtf how did i do that"



Agreed! One of the best parts in the Matrix series


----------



## Taleran (Mar 25, 2008)

The scene in the office building when Morpheus shatters the handcuffs and runs for the chopper


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 25, 2008)

The Architect scene.

It's boring and filled with pretentious bullshit. But when you finish watching the third movie, you see what a red herring that scene was.

Fuck you, Wachowski brothers/sister/thing?


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Mar 25, 2008)

probably 100+ Agent Smiths against Neo after he saw The Oracle


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Mar 25, 2008)

my favorite fight scene was in matrix 2, when neo fought all those henchmen with all the weapons and shit. awesome fight scene.


----------



## Balalaika (Mar 26, 2008)

The first one for me.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 26, 2008)

When he's dead and then wakes up and jumps into Smith's body and makes him go boom


----------



## Klavіer (Mar 26, 2008)

HOOfan_1 said:


> probably 100+ Agent Smiths against Neo after he saw The Oracle



That part was awesome


----------



## Vangelis (Mar 27, 2008)

Its between when Neo dodged the agents bullets in the first one and when Neo fought off all those Mr. Smiths in Reloaded.


----------



## Uchiha Trace (Mar 27, 2008)

When Neo fights all of the Agent Smiths at once. That part was so wicked.


----------



## Saphira (Mar 28, 2008)

Cartoon said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ezr_4LtC_w[/YOUTUBE]



I agree 

This was the best part


----------



## Naruto Sensei (Mar 29, 2008)

HOOfan_1 said:


> probably 100+ Agent Smiths against Neo after he saw The Oracle



Mine too. He started pwning with that pole and when too many came out he just took off into the sky.


----------



## taku (Mar 29, 2008)

When Neo wtfpwns Smith at the end of the first film with one arm. I got chills during that scene when I saw it in theaters.


----------



## HerRoyalMajesty (Mar 31, 2008)

I like most of the fights in 1 most especially the infamous dodging of bullets while bending backwards.


----------



## Bender (Mar 31, 2008)

High way chase scene


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 31, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> The scene in Matrix one where Neo & Trininty infiltrate that place and pwn so many guards.



What he said.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 31, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> The scene in Matrix one where Neo & Trininty infiltrate that place and pwn so many guards.



QFT. That scene was pretty awesome.


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 31, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> The scene in Matrix one where Neo & Trininty infiltrate that place and pwn so many guards.



Seconded....


----------

